# spanish/pompano



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

went surf fishing got one pomp in 4 hours, stopped by bob sikes, several spanish sited one spanish was not fast enough to elude the guy's hook.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome good to know the spanish are finally coming in


----------

